# June Bugs for dinner or no?



## stacy (Jul 25, 2012)

Just caught 5 outside fighting for the female in the bunch.. Can the mantis eat this guy?


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 25, 2012)

I dont know if they can eat but I remember those things when I lived in Canada very annoying at night LOL we dont have them here in Colorado


----------



## stacy (Jul 25, 2012)

I cant stand them, sure don't want to release, especially since she has to prego by now :s


----------



## twolfe (Jul 26, 2012)

I feed June bugs to my larger adult species such as Rhombodera. But what I call a June bug looks nothing like your ten-lined June bug that you have on the west coast.


----------



## womantis (Jul 26, 2012)

our "june bugs" here in the sf bay area are brownish/amber - at least that's what i think they are - and i have no love for them as well! they swarm at night and are super annoying..


----------



## agent A (Jul 26, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> I feed June bugs to my larger adult species such as Rhombodera. But what I call a June bug looks nothing like your ten-lined June bug that you have on the west coast.


Tammy, here lucanus capreolus r called June bugs, is that the same where u r??


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jul 26, 2012)

June bugs for us are phyllophaga, Anomala orientalis and Rhizotrogus majalis


----------



## twolfe (Jul 26, 2012)

agent A said:


> Tammy, here lucanus capreolus r called June bugs, is that the same where u r??


Interesting. Those also are not our June bugs either. A while back someone else posted a green june bug. This prompted me to do a search. I came across an article titled "What is a June bug"http://thedragonflywoman.com/2011/06/14/what-is-a-june-bug/

What we call a June bug in Minnesota/Wisconsin looks like the second photo.


----------



## Ntsees (Jul 27, 2012)

Where I'm at, I have seen the brown june beetle, the fig beetle, and the 10-lined june beetle. As for the topic, I don't feed these june beetles because they are just too large for the mantids I keep. Somehow, the birds love these beetles though.


----------



## stacy (Jul 27, 2012)

Well the crickets really enjoyed eating the June bugs lol


----------



## JSaff86 (Jul 27, 2012)

they will eat them but you have to pull there back shell / wings off because there raptors might have a hard time gripping it. they still might eat them anyways but it makes it easier for them to get to the soft chewy parts :devil:


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2012)

Yep. Some mantids will have trouble getting through the hard outer exoskeleton but large ones should be ok.


----------



## JackTopus (Jul 30, 2012)

here in LA i get both the big green and small brown beetles in summer time. the green ones love our fig trees -_-*

i never thought of feeding them to my mantids. i would like to give that a try now. they would be much easier to capture then flys


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 30, 2012)

I've seen the lined ones in LA.


----------



## Chrisv8855 (Jul 21, 2016)

My friends giant Asian went at it with a rhino beetle.both were very strong but the mantis killed it! It took a while for he mantis to get through the armor but once he did it was smooth sailing from there! Awesome fight though!


----------



## BigDazz (Sep 8, 2016)

What are those big black ones with the shinny green wings that seem to be blind a bat... They run into everything lol... In L.A. we call them June Bugs but I don't think that's right... Could be wrong though.


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 8, 2016)

BigDazz said:


> What are those big black ones with the shinny green wings that seem to be blind a bat... They run into everything lol... In L.A. we call them June Bugs but I don't think that's right... Could be wrong though.


From the description it could be several various ones, take a look at the ones below and see if you find it.


Green june beetle (Cotinis nitida)

Japanese beetle (Popillia japonica)

Fig beetle (Cotinus mutabilis)

Ground beetle (Calleida punctata)

Tiger beetles (Cicindela sexguttata)

Caterpillar hunters (Calosoma sp.)

There are others of course too, but that list from your description seems to be the most common ones.


----------



## Maeraxya (Sep 9, 2016)

We get lots of fig beetles here in LA,  and yes they must be blind or stupid as they run into everything. One got caught in my hair once. &gt;&lt;


----------



## BigDazz (Sep 9, 2016)

@CosbyArt like @Maeraxya said the Fig Beetles are the ones... They run into everything lol


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 9, 2016)

@BigDazz Glad you found it. They likely appear to be blind/stupid as they are so heavy they have a tough time keeping in the air


----------



## BigDazz (Sep 9, 2016)

Exactly LOL!


----------

